# Repti glo 10



## pixiness (Apr 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if this light is bad or not? I have one in the beardies viv, which is mounted on the back wall, so it's the right height, but I've read forum posts on other sites that say the reptiglo 10 is bad? I've noticed Noah is winking a lot - closing his left eye slowly, but not his right. Is it something to do with the light?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i think peple prefer reptisun over repti glo


----------



## pixiness (Apr 11, 2009)

Is the glo harmful though? I got it with the starter kit.


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

pixiness said:


> Is the glo harmful though? I got it with the starter kit.


I have a repti glo, mine seems to be doing ok.


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

reptil glo 10 is mainly used for the arboreal reps

such as green iguanas water dragons ect

it will not harm your reptile.......just keep it 8/12 inches away from your herp


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

DaveAnscombe said:


> reptil glo 10 is mainly used for the arboreal reps
> 
> such as green iguanas water dragons ect
> 
> it will not harm your reptile.......just keep it 8/12 inches away from your herp


ive often read that arboreal reps that come from a rainforest environment are better on a repti glo 5 because in the wild they receive less UV than say a desert dwelling rep. and thus figured that the 10's were for desert creatures, and 5's for forest creatures. ive also heard that too much UV can be as bad as too little, but am yet to find a conclusive answer to any of the above, there are lots of conflicting opinions


----------



## pixiness (Apr 11, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> ive often read that arboreal reps that come from a rainforest environment are better on a repti glo 5 because in the wild they receive less UV than say a desert dwelling rep. and thus figured that the 10's were for desert creatures, and 5's for forest creatures. ive also heard that too much UV can be as bad as too little, but am yet to find a conclusive answer to any of the above, there are lots of conflicting opinions


Don't I know it! I've been out today to try and find a repti-sun, or at least a repti-glow 8, but could not find one anywhere! They only sell 10's. One place I went to who sells BD's said they keep all theirs under repti-glo 10's and have no problems. He's actually winking less, but hasn't eaten a single cricket since Sat morning, and I only managed to get him to eat some salad today out of my hand.


----------



## headshed (Apr 17, 2009)

I have my 10 week old BD under a repti-glo 10.0 with no problems. - no winking etc.


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi there, ive always used the reptiglo 10 untill recently, and ive never have and any probs with them. I recently read a post about the arcadia+ 12% ppl was sayin they was much better and really brought the colour out on your reps. So i tried it and i like it, and i think i ll stick with the arcadia+ 12% its a few pounds more, but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## strawberryfields (Apr 20, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> ive often read that arboreal reps that come from a rainforest environment are better on a repti glo 5 because in the wild they receive less UV than say a desert dwelling rep. and thus figured that the 10's were for desert creatures, and 5's for forest creatures. ive also heard that too much UV can be as bad as too little, but am yet to find a conclusive answer to any of the above, there are lots of conflicting opinions


Yep, tropical/arboreal require slightly less uvb. In that series of bulbs, repti 5.0 is better than a 10.0 which is reserved for desert-type reptiles. 

And I don't have reptiglos, but I do know other people prefer repti suns as well. So I would switch over to a reptisun (10.0) if you see squinting. Also, I think the light should be 12" away. Any closer gives more exposure, any farther gives less, so on.


----------



## strawberryfields (Apr 20, 2009)

headshed said:


> I have my 10 week old BD under a repti-glo 10.0 with no problems. - no winking etc.



you guys probably have them at different distances. It also depends on how people use the lights, not just the light itself, you know.


----------

